# suche s7 komponenten



## Leitmayr (16 Juni 2011)

hallo,
ich suche einen sponsor für mein Jugend-Forscht Projekt1
Projekt2
welcher uns für unsere s7 314 IFM
ein oder mehrere dieser komponenten sponsern könnte.
-analog out karte 16fach
-digital out karte 32(2x16)fach
-digital in karte 32(16)fach
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand von euch diese teile überlassen würde und würde ihn/sie (seine/ihre firma)auch erwähnen.;-)
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sebastian
P.S.bitte nicht über verspätete antworten wundern/ärgern da ich die nachsten 6 tage kein internet habe


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2011)

finde das großartig was ihr da macht!


von diesen SM baugruppen haben wir bestimmt noch was gebrauchtes da, ich schau am we mal nach!
ggf. hätte ich die auch noch sensoren oder ventile wenn du sowas brauchen kannst.

aber ne 32-fach analog out karte haben wir nicht bzw. gibs nicht...

beschreib doch mal was du vorhast, dann können wir die vielleicht auch ne bessere konfiguration vorschlagen.

anaonsten bettel hier im forum den "unimog-heizer" an, der hat genug so zeug rumliegen und tut euch bestimmt auch nen kleinen gefallen!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wurde bereits gefragt. 

Ich denke aber, dass sich der Sebastian erstmal darüber klar werden sollte, was er denn eigentlich will, oder noch besser: Braucht!
Hier wird nach Baugruppen gefragt, die es so garnicht gibt...
Das liesse sich ja noch mit lesen des Handbuches beseitigen.
Die Links dazu hat er ja schon bekommen.
Hier mangelt es also am Lesen, bzw dem Verständnis, und das lässt sich auch durch noch so viele Gesponserte Baugruppen leider nicht Kompensieren.  Oder einfach hier im Forum mal genauer beschreiben, was Du/Ihr denn vorhabt, dann kann man hier die benötigten Ein/Ausgänge auflisten.
(Und dann bin ich auch gerne bereit, Baugruppen zu Sponsern) 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Leitmayr (17 Juni 2011)

*s7 teile*

das mit den angaben scheiterte leider an mangelndem wissen da ich die seiten anscheinend ueberblaetert habe und nicht genau wusste ob sich die artikelnummern mit der zeit aendern
erst mal das digitale ich benoetige
entweder
2x6ES7323-1BL00-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, DIGITALBAUGRUPPE SM 323, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 16 DE UND 16 DA, 
DC 24V, 0.5A, SUMMENSTROM 4A, 1 X 40 POLIG
oder 2x6ES7321-1BH02-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, DIGITALEINGABE SM 321, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 16 DE, DC 24V, 1 X 20-POLIG 
2x6ES7322-1BH01-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, DIGITALAUSGABE SM 322, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 16DA, DC24V, 0,5A, 1 X 20-POL., 
SUMMENSTROM 4A/GRUPPE (8A/BAUGRUPPE)
und dazu 2 Frontstecker 20-polig
6ES7392-1AJ00-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, FRONTSTECKER FUER SIGNALBAUGRUPPEN MIT SCHRAUBKONTAKTEN, 20-POLIG
ich habe gerade nicht genug zeit ie analogen rauszusuchen
vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen
wegen den angaben:
ich und meine kumpels haben basirend auf der alten und neuen anlage zusammengerechnet das wir diese baugruppen benoetigen 
das mit den 32fach karten tut mir schrecklich leid
mfg.
sebastian
unimogHeizeR ich fand es sehr sehr... nett wenn du uns ein paar dieser karten sponsern koenntest
das mit dem oe und ae tut mir leid binn gerade im auslan (london)


----------



## Paule (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Erfolg mit eurem Projekt. :s12:

Und natürlich viele Sponsoren!


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2011)

wenn du interesse hast kannst du auch ma an nem wochenende nen ausflug zum bodensee machen - ist ja nicht soweit von ingolstadt...

dann kommst du/ihr am samstag bei uns vorbei www.uhltronix.com
dann sprechen wir das durch und können euch infos bzw. material für euer projekt geben.


----------



## Leitmayr (20 Juni 2011)

wenn du interesse hast kannst du auch ma an nem wochenende nen ausflug zum bodensee machen - ist ja nicht soweit von ingolstadt...
ich schau mal ob das geht .
antwort leider erst am wochenende.


----------



## Leitmayr (29 Juni 2011)

*genaueres vorhaben*

hallo,
wir benötigen die
~Digitalen-Ausgänge für
-1-3Signalsäule
-4 Kühlwasserpumpe
-5-8 für die 4 motorschützen(2Motoren je Links-und Rechtslauf)
-9 Stanze 
-10 Schütze absaugung
-11 schütze Kompressor
-12-18 Kontrollampen
-19 Förderband an Stanze
-20 Vorwärmung der karten vor dem stanzen
-21 Hupe
-22 abtransport der Fertigen karten (Förderband)
-23 Vakuumpumpe
-24-28 magnetventile für einschub
-29 Links-bzw.Rechtslauf motor Haupt-Förderband 
~Analoge ausgänge
- Motor Haupt-Förderband
-Motor Förderband einschub
~Digitale eingänge
-Taster 
1. karten stapel einzug
2.Nothalt??
3.taster am motor 1
4.taster am motor 2
5.-11.Bedientaster
12.-15.wasserstandsfühler im kühl bzw.schleif wasser tank
16.sensor im Ölbehälter für Zylinder und Kugellager
17.taster an Stanze (hat stanze schon gestanzt?)
18.-24.kontrolle (haben schützen richtig angezogen )
25.-26.hilfskontaktkontrolle an sicherungen

Ende
Ich hoffe sehr das euch das naher erläutert für was ich die erweiterungen benötige.
auserdem hoffe ich das dies euch genügt uns die karten zu sponsern.
Wir würden eure Firma auch zu unseren sponsoren zählen.
mfg.
Sebastian
p.s. Wir werden dieses Forum ganz sicher am nächsten Wettbewerb erwähnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
was baust du da, das hört sich nach eine ausgewachsene Maschine und 
nicht nach einen Schülerwettbewerb.


----------



## Leitmayr (29 Juni 2011)

*ja ja*

ich weis das ding braucht auch momentan 16a starkstromwird bald auf 32a umgerüstet:s17:
wir haben ja auch z.b. zwei schleifermotoren je 0,25kw 2850u/min
und nen kompressor und jetzt kommt noch ne heizung dazu damit man die karten leichter stanzen kann.


----------



## Leitmayr (29 Juni 2011)

]wenn du interesse hast kannst du auch ma an nem wochenende nen ausflug zum bodensee machen - ist ja nicht soweit von ingolstadt...

dann kommst du/ihr am samstag bei uns vorbei www.uhltronix.com
dann sprechen wir das durch und können euch infos bzw. material für euer projekt geben

infos habe ich ja nun noch einige gegeben und darum wollte ich fragen ob du die teile auch verschicken könntest (würde natürlich das porto erstatten)
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich habe leider keine Teile für dich, aber ich muß jetzt mal sagen, das ich ein sehr zufriedener Ausbilder wäre, wenn sich meine Azubis nur halb so viel für Elektrotechnik interessieren würden, wie du es tust..

Mach weiter so.. ich find das wirklich ganz toll.. :s12:

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> infos habe ich ja nun noch einige gegeben und darum wollte ich fragen ob du die teile auch verschicken könntest (würde natürlich das porto erstatten)
> der unimog heizer hat leider nicht genug teile auf lager und meinte ich solle mich an dich wenden.
> mfg.
> sebastian


 
aber selbstverständlich... 
also die digitalen karten sollten kein problem sein.
2 fach analog out wird vermutlich problematisch...


----------



## Leitmayr (29 Juni 2011)

*danke*

also 
die digital karten wären sehr gut das problem mit den analog karten  wird sich schon noch lösen lassen
ich schicke dir meine adresse via pn damitdu mir die karten schicken kannst.
mfg.
Sebastian
P.S.Firma wird natürlich zu den sponsoren hinzugefügt.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

gib mal die Siemens-Type der Analog-Karten durch --> ich denke, ich kenn meinen Chef breitschlagen die Karten zu sponsoren


MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Juli 2011)

> Zitat von Leitmayr
> infos habe ich ja nun noch einige gegeben und darum wollte ich fragen ob du die teile auch verschicken könntest (würde natürlich das porto erstatten)
> der unimog heizer hat leider nicht genug teile auf lager und meinte ich solle mich an dich wenden.
> mfg.
> sebastian



Da ich da jetzt schon mehrmals im Chat drauf angesprochen wurde:
(Weil es Markus nicht aus seinem Zitat löscht)

Ich habe Sebastian lediglich gesagt, dass ich von den 300er karten derzeit nurnoch wenige auf lager habe, und die aber für meine kunden hierbehalten möchte, er kann aber gerne eine ET200S haben, wenn seine cpu denn Profibus hat
Wär halt jetzt echt doof, wenn ich ihm jetzt die Karten Schenke, und morgen wieder (wie letztens erst) eine Kläranlage mit Blitzeinschlag bei mir anruft.
Den Kunden wäre ich dann wohl los.

Insgesamt finde ich das ziemlich traurig, dass solche sachen hier stehengelassen werden.

Da will man helfen, und wird dann auch noch als "Böser bube" hingestellt,
Da hab ich momentan echt wenig lust, noch an der ansich guten sache mitzuwirken.
Sorry für dich Sebastian, aber sehe jetzt mal Bitte nicht Dich als Schuldigen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (1 Juli 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich das ziemlich traurig, dass solche sachen hier stehengelassen werden.
> 
> Da will man helfen, und wird dann auch noch als "Böser bube" hingestellt,




Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass das Mitleid sich in Grenzen hält?

Austeilen ist immer einfacher als einzustecken.

Nimm's leicht oder trink ein Bier drauf.


bike


----------



## Leitmayr (1 Juli 2011)

*zum unimog heizer*

hi
alsso
das was der UnimogHeizeR angesprochen hat ist alles zu 100% richtig!!!
ich kann ihn wirklich verstehen!
ich bin nmlich auch der meinung das man immer genug teile für die kunden auf lager lassen !
ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen wie besch***** es ist wenn man bei einem händler der eigentlich alle ersatztteile auf lager haben sollte 
nicht das benötigte( eigentlich vorhandene)teil sofort bekommt.


----------



## bike (1 Juli 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht verstehen warum man so etwas nicht löschen kann???



Es ist egal. ob es hier gelöscht wird, denn das Netz vergisst nichts.
In irgendwelchen Servern und deren Archiv bleibt es liegen.

Daher sollte bzw muss man gut nachdenken was und wie man schreibt.


bike


----------



## zotos (1 Juli 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Insgesamt finde ich das ziemlich traurig, dass solche sachen hier stehengelassen werden.
> ...


Leidest Du nun an Verfolgungswahl? Da steht doch nichts schlimmes. Wenn ich Dir mal einen Tipp geben darf: Themen die man selbst als potentiell Geschäftsschädigend ansieht sollte man nicht noch pushen. 

Irgendwie erinnert mich Deine Marketingstrategie an einen anderén Selbständigen aus dem Forum.


----------



## bike (1 Juli 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich Deine Marketingstrategie an einen anderén Selbständigen aus dem Forum.




So leid es mir tut, wenn ich dich enttäusche.
Doch ich bin gut und zufrieden angestellt. Und bis zu meiner Rente werde ich das auch so weiter machen.
Und Wahn? Eigentlich nicht, warum auch?


bike


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, wenn ich dich enttäusche.
> Doch ich bin gut und zufrieden angestellt. Und bis zu meiner Rente werde ich das auch so weiter machen.
> Und Wahn? Eigentlich nicht, warum auch?
> 
> ...



du bist nicht der mittelpunkt der welt, der kollege zotos meinte einen anderen


----------



## Leitmayr (1 Juli 2011)

*artikelnummer*

gib mal die Siemens-Type der Analog-Karten durch --> ich denke, ich kenn meinen Chef breitschlagen die Karten zu sponsoren


die artikelnummer:

6ES7332-5HD01-0AB0 (4 mal analog out) (reicht locker) 
SIMATIC S7-300, ANALOGAUSGABE SM 332, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 4 AA, U/I; DIAGNOSE; AUFLOESUNG 11/12 BIT, 20-POLIG, 

 
6ES7332-5HF00-0AB0 (8mal Analog out)(ist mehr als ausreichend)
SIMATIC S7-300, ANALOGAUSGABE SM 332, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 8 AA, U/I; DIAGNOSE; AUFLOESUNG 11/12 BIT, 40-POLIG, 

wenn möglich mit Fronstecker 20-Polig (Artikelnummer:6ES7392-1AJ00-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, FRONTSTECKER FUER SIGNALBAUGRUPPEN MIT SCHRAUBKONTAKTEN, 20-POLIG

Mfg.
Sebastian


----------



## Leitmayr (1 Juli 2011)

Es ist egal. ob es hier gelöscht wird, denn das Netz vergisst nichts.
In irgendwelchen Servern und deren Archiv bleibt es liegen.

Daher sollte bzw muss man gut nachdenken was und wie man schreibt.

Ist mir bekannt,aber es ist immer noch besser wenn man es nicht auf den ersten blick sieht.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Juli 2011)

*Mit dem falschen Schuh in die Pedale treten, so wie der Scharping ..*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> der kollege zotos meinte einen anderen



Aber immerhin hat der zotos jemanden gefunden, der sich den Schuh angezogen hat.  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Leitmayr (1 Juli 2011)

*firma*

hi
ich wollte euch nur bitten nicht zusehr vom thema abzuweichen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aber ob er auch passt ????? *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (2 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, wenn ich dich enttäusche.
> Doch ich bin gut und zufrieden angestellt. Und bis zu meiner Rente werde ich das auch so weiter machen.
> ...



Sorry bike, das war ein Insider für alte Forumshasen. Glaub mir es gint viele die genau verstanden haben wen ich gemeint habe.


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Sorry bike, das war ein Insider für alte Forumshasen. Glaub mir es gint viele die genau verstanden haben wen ich gemeint habe.



Konnte damit nichts anfangen.
Bin ich jetzt draußen?


bike


----------



## zotos (2 Juli 2011)

Ich denke nicht. Die Historie des Forums verliert eh an Bedeutung und wird durch neueres ersetzt.


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> hi
> alsso
> das was der UnimogHeizeR angesprochen hat ist alles zu 100% richtig!!!
> ich kann ihn wirklich verstehen!
> ...


 
dein projekt gefällt mir ja ganz gut, aber dein geschleime geht mir mächtig auf den sack...

vielleicht wird sich dir das hier in deinem weiteren leben als nützlich erweisen:


> wer sich nach allen seiten verbeugt zeigt auch jedem mal den arsch!


 
ich denke die karten gehe anfang der woche auf die reise.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auch grünes Licht.

Was wird jetzt noch benötigt und wo soll ich´s hinschicken?

Bedingung der GL:
"Wenn wir NICHT als Sponsor genannt werden, kann er die Karte haben!!!!"



MfG


----------

